# NEED experienced dairy folks to answer a udder question??



## mrssmitho (Aug 8, 2011)

Howdy! I am a over-protective keeper of a 27 month old Jersey/Holstein cross heifer, who is pregnant with her first calf. She is my only cow, so spoiled and very tended to. 

She is bred with a mini Hereford bull and due Dec 1st. (yeah!!)

Question is...because I am so freaked out thinking of the stress on her with the drought and extreme heat down here in TX...

her bag has gotten more developed in the last couple days. Not close to being "freshened" but noticeably bigger and fuller from yesterdays brushing to todays. No discharge 

from behind, all seems normal except she hates me trying to feel the baby on her right side. 

For those of you who keep close tabs on your pregnant cows...is it a little early to be filling up the udder? 

I am not completely freaked about it, but very curious.

Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 8, 2011)

First calvers often begin to "bag up" several months before their due date.  Also, it's kind of early to be feeling the calf on her right side.  I'd leave her alone if she doesn't like it.  

Remember, cows have been having calves for many thousands of years, and if your heifer is bred to a mini, she should have no trouble at all.  In my 55+ years of raising cattle, I have learned that almost always it's best to let nature take it's course.  Good luck!


----------



## mrssmitho (Aug 8, 2011)

hehe, thank you. I believe in "nature knows best" also, but being my first, had to ask. 
She doesn't mind to much, just when I hold my hand up under there for more than a few minutes.  she will allow me to do about anything to her, which is good because I will be hand milking.
just knowing her bag is normal, for a first calf, is very re-assuring...I have waited a LOONNNG time for this baby and am hating this drought...not to mention, apparently, I am more excited about this mini cross than anything in a long time.
Thanks again


----------



## herfrds (Aug 8, 2011)

Relax.
No sense in borrowing trouble that is not there.

How about a picture of her?


----------



## mrssmitho (Aug 9, 2011)

no problem, needed a couple updated ones anyway. 
My avatar is her brother, "Sweet Meat"...and he has proven to be the sweetest meat ever!!
She was waiting for her garden treat for the afternoon but there is 1 that really shows her pear/apple belly.


----------



## Lothiriel (Aug 9, 2011)

She's a Dexter, right? Very pretty.  What's her name?

I think her filling up now is fine. When the first of December gets closer (maybe late Oct/early Nov) she will really fill up. Hoping you get a heifer (or bull calf, whichever one you're hoping for.)


----------



## mrssmitho (Aug 9, 2011)

he is healthy, that is for sure! She is Jersey/Holstein cross.  Only place you can see the Holstein is on her growing belly. 
I did take a udder shot, but I think it is fine. Makes since for it to grow by now...I remember being pregnant. 
She gets lots of treats from the garden. Haven't found anything she doesn't like yet, even okra! (not that I got any this year).
Thank you, yes, she is as sweet as she is pretty.


----------



## mrssmitho (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, and her name (remember this was a first cow) is Milk Moo Late'
Her brother was Meat, turned to Sweet Meat as he grew...
real original, I know.
I am hoping for a heifer, but a bull would be fine. Meat is almost gone...we ate the crud out of him after living off turkey & chicken only for a couple years.
She is bred to a mini Hereford. Usually a solid Jersey w/ mini Herford sire would make what they call a Hershey...but mine will be a Hershey w/Almonds (the Holstein)...we had to go the long way breeding our mini herd because of the prices of the mini's down here.


----------

